# hi i'am new in here and are having alots of unresponsed questions



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If you can give an example of your questions, I may be able to provide links to the best area of the forum. It is late where I am, though, so I may not answer tonight. But other people may help.

I don't see that you have made other posts besides this one. Hopefully we can get you going.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

boots said:


> If you can give an example of your questions, I may be able to provide links to the best area of the forum. It is late where I am, though, so I may not answer tonight. But other people may help.
> 
> I don't see that you have made other posts besides this one. Hopefully we can get you going.



like for my second one do iam to big or height for a sport pony or a horse 

like my mare is a mix with somes ponys breeds and horses breeds and it is costing me where i live over 10 000 $ CAD for her genetics lines boths sides of her dame and sire so i could registring her or looking for her ID in the regestriers of thems breeds


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Why are you wanting her genetics? Are you just curious or are you trying to register her ? I have registered horses and grade horses, You cannot ride those papers. If you are showing or breeding you may want papers, but to spend $10,000 ? is not reasonable. I guess that is what you meant


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Your horse is cute !


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I doubt you are too big, but a lot depends on what kind of riding you do and how your horse is built. I don't know anything about genetics or registering horses. Mine are mutts.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum....

Since you are new here, know the forum is undergoing a large change in appearance and members are yet not familiar with location of posts/threads nor figured out how to get back to a post/thread they had commented on or wanted to keep checking on ....all of us are still learning.
So, you may see a low response amount just because it is what it is, no one singling you out or being mean.

That said, you look fine on your horse...
I don't think you are doing high intensity riding, but enjoying the time spent together maybe riding trails and a bit of ring work done....
The more difficult the riding, the higher the level of jumping or dressage for example the more specific in needs your horse must become...
But to have a friend, a companion to just enjoy and do a bit of this, that and everything else your horse more than meets your needs...
And I agree...cute horse.
🐴 ...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The only registry that I know that reliably registers and holds information regarding their half breeds is the Arabian registry. If you know the sire and dam's breeds they may well be registered but foal would likely not be eligible as a cross unless it is a cross accepted by either. Examples are AQHA that has allowed outcross with TB. APHA allows TB and AQHA. Arabians will not allow out crosses but do main the half bred registry.

Usually when you get into high fees for registration you are looking at typing and parentage verification along with registering for generations to bring your horse current so it can be registered and that is for purebred. Enjoy the horse you have.

As for are you too big? There are many factors that would determine that. Even a smaller rider on a larger horse can cause issue if conditions or factors that preclude injury are present.

She appears relatively fit and capable. You look happy. 

If you click on the paragraph looking thingy up top it brings you to the forum list. I'd say scroll through a few times to get familiar with the different areas and if you have questions ask. They are pretty straight forward descriptions so not too hard to decide. If it is put in a place where it may not get the attention because topics don't line up we can move so you get better response.

Welcome to the forum such as it is while we all acclimate to a new platform.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

stevenson said:


> Why are you wanting her genetics? Are you just curious or are you trying to register her ? I have registered horses and grade horses, You cannot ride those papers. If you are showing or breeding you may want papers, but to spend $10,000 ? is not reasonable. I guess that is what you meant


i want to knowing her blood line for registering her if she is not registered and i want to breeding her in her 20year at least 2 times if she giving the okay to do it so i can choose the right stud for breeding her and to knowing witch western competions i can entering us in future because it is not all horses or ponys breeds that can entering the competions where i live most are only reserved to AQHA .


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> The only registry that I know that reliably registers and holds information regarding their half breeds is the Arabian registry. If you know the sire and dam's breeds they may well be registered but foal would likely not be eligible as a cross unless it is a cross accepted by either. Examples are AQHA that has allowed outcross with TB. APHA allows TB and AQHA. Arabians will not allow out crosses but do main the half bred registry.
> 
> Usually when you get into high fees for registration you are looking at typing and parentage verification along with registering for generations to bring your horse current so it can be registered and that is for purebred. Enjoy the horse you have.
> 
> ...


it is for the second one i mean i really want to be able to get from the ground on they back my mare i need to get height of her knees to be able to mounting her bare back her iam 5'5ft tall my mare is 14.1hands height my bones structures it bullied like a men thick bones and are more heavy then normally women who are light bones structures i allways weights between 170LB to 200LB 200LB is really more into the winter time because of christmas and new year times in between that reunions with somes of my familly members to celebreting christmas and new year event if the COVID19 is there that will not stoping us to celebrating christmas and the new year with some of my familly. 


so for my second one because my mare i have right now she is a rescue so i still need to bulling up her uper back musclers to supporting more weight into the winter at least.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> Welcome to the Forum....
> 
> Since you are new here, know the forum is undergoing a large change in appearance and members are yet not familiar with location of posts/threads nor figured out how to get back to a post/thread they had commented on or wanted to keep checking on ....all of us are still learning.
> So, you may see a low response amount just because it is what it is, no one singling you out or being mean.
> ...


thanks she is a rescue one she is constanly have bulling up more energy then you can thinks for real right now she is on my grand mother so i cannot doing anything like that i missing to riding her again it is now 2 years straight i cannot doing anything like that because the lenght of the propriety get taked in the back where i have my mare so the pasture/arena for riding her or working her are still way to much small for her works and the only riding traill are problable taked in his part of buying the land in the back of the land of my grand mother.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

bsms said:


> I doubt you are too big, but a lot depends on what kind of riding you do and how your horse is built. I don't know anything about genetics or registering horses. Mine are mutts.


what is mutts is that is mules ????
i want to training her into english jumping littles obtacles and dressage technincs to for bulling her outline way more better then now because she is a rescue so she is my first ever one so i wase asking for the second one should i get a sport pony breed or a horse breed.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

stevenson said:


> Your horse is cute !


thanks she is a rescue i saved 12year ago she wase only 3year old and now she is 14years old


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

At your weight and her size jumping would not be advised. Even with a new horse I'd suggest lessons for the both of you. Not something you want to do without guidance. 

Mutts are dogs or horses without pedigrees because they are a mix of a little of this and a little of that and so on.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Milla Tuan said:


> it is for the second one i mean i really want to be able to get from the ground on they back my mare i need to get height of her knees to be able to mounting her bare back her iam 5'5ft tall my mare is 14.1hands height my bones structures it bullied like a men thick bones and are more heavy then normally women who are light bones structures i allways weights between 170LB to 200LB 200LB is really more into the winter time because of christmas and new year times in between that reunions with somes of my familly members to celebreting christmas and new year event if the COVID19 is there that will not stoping us to celebrating christmas and the new year with some of my familly.
> 
> 
> so for my second one because my mare i have right now she is a rescue so i still need to bulling up her uper back musclers to supporting more weight into the winter at least.



NOt to worry, Milla, you are definitely not too big for your horse. I promise you.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> At your weight and her size jumping would not be advised. Even with a new horse I'd suggest lessons for the both of you. Not something you want to do without guidance.
> 
> Mutts are dogs or horses without pedigrees because they are a mix of a little of this and a little of that and so on.


I did know that and where i live the only club never wanting me and mare or pony female at her club english and western


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> NOt to worry, Milla, you are definitely not too big for your horse. I promise you.


Thank you to reasuring me that i would not hurting her back when i will training her in the next 2 years by the time i will founding what i really need for the basics jumping leasons training


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I googled TDAH and see that it's ADHD (english) but I couldn't find TDH. I'm wondering if that is like ADD? I'm really just curious.

As for your horse, I think that you look fine on her. As long as your balance is ok and you are not riding her hard then I think your size is fine for her. I also think she looks like maybe a quarter horse cross of some sort. I don't think it's worth you spending money to have her genetic tested for breed unless you really want to because I'm not sure there is anything you could register for. 

When BSMS called his horse a "Mutt" he meant that it could be more than one breed. Kind of lie a dog that's a mix of shepherd, beagle, and dachshund... it would be a mutt. 

When you mention that you want to breed your horse for a foal or 2 when she is around 20. You will want to talk to your vet because that's old for a first time breeding. I think you might be better off buying a foal form somewhere.

Your horse is really cute! I'm excited to see where you go from here.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

farmpony84 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I googled TDAH and see that it's ADHD (english) but I couldn't find TDH. I'm wondering if that is like ADD? I'm really just curious.
> 
> As for your horse, I think that you look fine on her. As long as your balance is ok and you are not riding her hard then I think your size is fine for her. I also think she looks like maybe a quarter horse cross of some sort. I don't think it's worth you spending money to have her genetic tested for breed unless you really want to because I'm not sure there is anything you could register for.
> 
> ...


But i want something to rembering her when she would crossing the other side of the rainbow

But it donnot meaning i will breed her in her 20 maybe in her 17 or 18year
Where i live we are calling thems graide breed or BLM mustang breed because we all knowing that mustangs breed are all mix breeds of horses and ponys.


Because in that time i will get a second one when she hit around 17 or 19 year old if no bad luck falled on us two 🤞🤞








In the second year i owning her at my grand mom house in 2018








In last year the 3year at my grand mom house 2019








The last winter and time at that ranch where we boths saved each other 2016(that wase in 2009 that we boths saved each others)








The first time and year she is at my grand mom home 2017








That is the same day 2017year








That is problablely the last time i could riding her with that saddle pretty much used for broked others horses back ways much more large like percheron x AQHA then my mare who is build like a throughbreed back slim and thins type for now .









That wase in 2017 the first pratcied for somes showmanship you can see how she wase still adding musclers on somes spots on her body and you can seeying that iam not big but not thin to








You can see she is the smallest into all of thems only 1 wase a frisan mare all the rest wased AQHA and she wase more smallest that she cought the eyes of the juge who wased need to resetting her because the halter wased for a AQHA head she is taking in halter pony medium size sinced i know her.








That wased in 2017 still 
Only before the real little test he gived us to praticing it for 10 minutes me and my pony mare wased not really need it because she wase need to get somes energy more then ever


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd would say if a cross the Quarter x Arabian. If you knew who the sire and dam were and could parent verify through DNA samples (hair) from each of the three then if the Arabian was registered you could register in the half Arabian registry. Those are big ifs though. 

In one post you say she was a gift for graduation and you have had her 3 years. Another you say you have had her since she was 3 and had her 12 years. If she was a rescue then likely you would not be able to find information or sire or dam. The longer you have had her the harder it would be unless you know the original owner/breeder or the rescue had kept records.

She is a pretty mare and it is obvious you love and take care of her. Breeding, especially at an advanced age increases the risk of complications and loss of mare or foal or both. Not something I would chance for a much loved animal. You also would not have a replica of your mare. There are very few to no guarantees with breeding. There are those that will turn mane or tail hair into lovely jewelry or using things you have kept as mementos into beautiful shadow boxes. 

I hope you see many, many more years with your mare before she crosses the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> I'd would say if a cross the Quarter x Arabian. If you knew who the sire and dam were and could parent verify through DNA samples (hair) from each of the three then if the Arabian was registered you could register in the half Arabian registry. Those are big ifs though.
> 
> In one post you say she was a gift for graduation and you have had her 3 years. Another you say you have had her since she was 3 and had her 12 years. If she was a rescue then likely you would not be able to find information or sire or dam. The longer you have had her the harder it would be unless you know the original owner/breeder or the rescue had kept records.
> 
> ...


I asked thems when it wased 2 weeks she wased at that ranch if they know the dame and sire they tell me her dame give birth at that ranch but she wased not to thems they where only keeping that mare because she wased at the end of her gestation of mika but they where not sure witch one wase the pure breed arabian thoes boths parents is having boths pedigrees but for mika when theys buyed her they telled me they registred her in the AQHA i looked for her nothings at all in eachs stucks books they telled me that i will get all her vet filled but i never geted the vet only did a new filled for her


(Picure will be uploaded from my laptop)

(here are the uploaded pictures from my laptop check ✔☑⬇ done)









3 year ago 2017 when i justed cleaned her stall/box 



























































































that wased all the same day 5minutes after i finished and wased trying get somes graines for her i caught her at the right moment and it wase in the started of the winter thoes in 2017


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

AQHA does not allow any registration of a cross unless it is with a thoroughbred and those are in the Appendix book and have to earn their way into the AQHA registry. Arabians do have a half Arabian registry and crosses can be registered. That is how registered Quarabs (Quarter Horse x Arabian) get their papers. If she is registered then that is the registry to call. They can match her dna to the sample given when registered. That does not mean you will get her papers as they will want a transfer done but you will know for sure she is.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> AQHA does not allow any registration of a cross unless it is with a thoroughbred and those are in the Appendix book and have to earn their way into the AQHA registry. Arabians do have a half Arabian registry and crosses can be registered. That is how registered Quarabs (Quarter Horse x Arabian) get their papers. If she is registered then that is the registry to call. They can match her dna to the sample given when registered. That does not mean you will get her papers as they will want a transfer done but you will know for sure she is.


But how it will costing me ??? Not into 10 000$CAD because i dosent having that moneys amounts


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If the horse was registered with the registry a DNA match is reasonable. Just to parent verify for AQHA I think is $45 USD if you are a member. Matching an existing horse shouldn't be much more but I have not had a quarab in a long, long time. Long before dna requirements were made.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Breeding a horse over 15yo is like a 50 year old woman getting pregnant. Especially if she has never had a foal before, it is less likely for her to get pregnant or hold the baby to term and it is hard on the body - quite risky for the health of the mare. She could go to term but die giving birth. If it's for something to remember her by, I would opt for her safety, so you will likely enjoy her for another 15 years or so, and get a painting of her commissioned.


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> If the horse was registered with the registry a DNA match is reasonable. Just to parent verify for AQHA I think is $45 USD if you are a member. Matching an existing horse shouldn't be much more but I have not had a quarab in a long, long time. Long before dna requirements were made.


so i just need to get a DNA test from a horse web store to knowing her true breed and going on with the breed she is


----------



## Milla Tuan (Nov 6, 2020)

loosie said:


> Breeding a horse over 15yo is like a 50 year old woman getting pregnant. Especially if she has never had a foal before, it is less likely for her to get pregnant or hold the baby to term and it is hard on the body - quite risky for the health of the mare. She could go to term but die giving birth. If it's for something to remember her by, I would opt for her safety, so you will likely enjoy her for another 15 years or so, and get a painting of her commissioned.


 because i would problably never get a other one like her i wantting her to passing it to somes of her foals because she it problably be the only one i will owning all my life iam doing competions with her what would happened if she get really hurt just before entering the ring for the competion hunn....tell me then i would be overly broked more because it would be infront of thems who saled her to me they will bring every others rider to not trusting me by owning or event riding ones of theys horse on sales and event my own family will telling see i told ya she cannot taking care of her mare.

allready that iam battleling depression they would only drowned me event more to the point i would never wantting to live anymore because i would not having somethings to holding on and to figthing for it.😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔💔


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi again, firstly, I am not at all meaning to 'come down on you' for it or such - appreciate there are many reasonable reasons for it, but it does make reading your posts extremely difficult, what with the spelling, lack of punctuation, etc. Especially as there are people who don't naturally speak/write English here, it would be helpful if you could use spell check, & perhaps there are other apps/tools for grammar/punctuation you could use, so your posts are easier for us to understand.



Milla Tuan said:


> because i would problably never get a other one like her i wantting her to passing it to somes of her foals


SOME of her foalS?? I thought you just wanted something to remember her by? BTW, you aren't likely to get a horse that's just like her, as it's by no means all down to genetics, even assuming the stallion's genetics were exactly like her. 



> iam doing competions with her what would happened if she get really hurt just before entering the ring for the competion hunn....tell me then i would be overly broked more because it would be infront of thems who saled her to me they will bring every others rider to not trusting me by owning or event riding ones of theys horse on sales and event my own family will telling see i told ya she cannot taking care of her mare.


I'm sorry, that just doesn't make any sense to me or what cause you have for saying it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Closed for Review.


----------

